# Cheese, beer and brats, OH MY!



## UnseenVigilante (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone else here from Wisconsin? I talked to a couple cool people so far, but just wondering if there are anymore hiding in the woodwork waiting to come out. I'd like to meet you all, and possibly date if it's right. =)


----------

